# Revlon Just Bitten Kissable Balm Stain!!!



## Fairest of all (May 3, 2012)

Has anyone seen these yet?! They are supposed to be similar to Tarte and Clinique, but more pigmented. This is a picture I pulled off google.... I haven't actually seen them in person yet but I'm dying to try them. Emma Stone could sell me anything lol





These pics are from "musings of a muse" who reviewed them today:


----------



## Polished10 (May 3, 2012)

Oh, I have got to keep an eye out for these! I have some by Clinique &amp; Tarte and am obsessed with them. I love 'em!


----------



## BeautyWithin (May 3, 2012)

I definitely have to get one of these (if not more) I want to try the tarte ones so bad so I hope these are good!


----------



## calexxia (May 4, 2012)

Oh dear.

These will be mine.

(As will Lipsurgence in Flashy. I'm obsessed with the gold shimmers)


----------



## sleepykat (May 4, 2012)

Ooo, these look nice! I love my LipSurgence; I have Amused and Adored. I haven't tried the Clinique ones...are y'all talking about the Chubby Sticks? Is that a $6.79 price tag in the photo, $8.79 maybe?


----------



## TeresaDouglas (May 4, 2012)

Oh, I love those colors! The dark red one is especially beautiful. I'm definitely going to give these a try!


----------



## Fairest of all (May 4, 2012)

> Ooo, these look nice! I love my LipSurgence; I have Amused and Adored.Â I haven't tried the Clinique ones...are y'all talking about the Chubby Sticks? Is that a $6.79 price tag in the photo, $8.79 maybe?


 $6.79!!! I've read 3 separate blogs who confirm that price  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeautyWithin (May 4, 2012)

can't wait to see if I can find these in stores tomorrow when I go to the states, I'm pretty sure canada won't have them yet.


----------



## becarr50 (May 4, 2012)

I love the dark red too. Not sure I can pull it off, but for $6.49 I might give it a shot.


----------



## samplegal (May 4, 2012)

Oh no! Another thing I want!


----------



## Fairest of all (May 6, 2012)

Has anyone seen these in store yet? I've called around everywhere and no one has any idea what I'm talking about


----------



## iPretty949 (May 6, 2012)

Thank you for posting! I havent bought a single make-up thing last month (excluding subs), and I guess these are good buys! now, im gonna look for promo codes/coupons to help me with my shopping!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 6, 2012)

Ohhh definitely looking forward to this. I have tarte lipsurgence in amused, lucky, and enchanted, and now I want these in every color.


----------



## calexxia (May 7, 2012)

I would be over the bloody MOON if there were a fuchsia with silver shimmer and a red with gold shimmer.

Still want 'em, though.


----------



## Thugluvgrl187 (May 7, 2012)

I definitely want to try these!


----------



## Makeup Buff (May 8, 2012)

Wow I love these! I'm not sure if it's already available in my area but it's definitely worth checking! I hope to find the perfect berry shade I'm currently obsessing about!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissPrissTiff (May 11, 2012)

Went out today &amp; found these at Rite Aid in a new fully-stocked display. They cost $8.99 but this week Rite Aid is having a 40% off sale so I paid $5.39 each &amp; used a $2 coupon so that came to $19.00 for 5, I love them but couldn't imagine buying them at Full Price! Yikes!









025-Sweetheart

050-Precious

040-Rendezvous

035-Charm

001-Honey


----------



## Jennabean (May 18, 2012)

I found them at my local target and swatched 5 of the lighter colors on my arm and lips.  I love these!

Pictures here:  *https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125848/revlon-just-bitten-kissable-balm *

*



*


----------



## Fairest of all (May 18, 2012)

Just picked up 3 at Target!!! Smitten, Rendezvous, and Adore. They are AMAZING


----------



## BrittneyMarie (May 18, 2012)

I haven't seen them anywhere yet!


----------



## iPretty949 (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissPrissTiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Went out today &amp; found these at Rite Aid in a new fully-stocked display. They cost $8.99 but this week Rite Aid is having a 40% off sale so I paid $5.39 each &amp; used a $2 coupon so that came to $19.00 for 5, I love them but couldn't imagine buying them at Full Price! Yikes!
> 
> ...


Makes me want to go to Rite Aid now






**EDIT**

We are looking for a gift for a friend's daughter and I couldn't resist to check the cosmetics section.

I was thinking I have a lot of pending make-up orders so I just picked one balm -- SMITTEN.

It is $7.69.

I will try to go to Rite Aid and pick up some more colors if they have the 40% in my area. Love em!! Thanks for showing some swatches!!


----------



## Fairest of all (May 19, 2012)

Hey ladies I just posted a new thread with my review of a few colors If you want to check it out 





https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125859/revlon-just-bitten-kissable-balm-stain-review-smitten-adore-rendezvous


----------



## Stemarber (May 19, 2012)

I was looking for these yesterday with my friend! We finally found them at Rite Aid. I really like Rendezvous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The display was like 70% empty though. Boooooo


----------



## LEVMEALONA (May 19, 2012)

How did u get the $2coupon?


----------



## Fairest of all (May 19, 2012)

I got $2 off coupons from coupons.com for them


----------



## MissMeme611 (May 29, 2012)

> Went out today &amp; found these at Rite Aid in a new fully-stocked display. They cost $8.99 but this week Rite Aid is having a 40% off sale so I paid $5.39 each &amp; used a $2 coupon so that came to $19.00 for 5, I love them but couldn't imagine buying them at Full Price! Yikes!
> 
> 
> 
> 025-Sweetheart 050-Precious 040-Rendezvous 035-Charm 001-Honey


 Hey, which rite aid??? I've checked a bunch and no success. Im driving into the city(nyc) today and would like to get some.


----------



## MissMeme611 (May 29, 2012)

Anyone know where to get in rite aid NYC area???


----------



## Playedinloops (May 29, 2012)

Do you guys think these are as good as the tarte lipsurgences? If so, I definitely don't mind an 8.99 price tag.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you guys think these are as good as the tarte lipsurgences? If so, I definitely don't mind an 8.99 price tag.


 I think they're *very* comparable. I'm no expert, but I like these just as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BrittneyMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think they're *very* comparable. I'm no expert, but I like these just as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm not too picky, so I will trust you! I think I'll go pick them up before they catch fire and I can't find them anywhere like the lip butters did lol.


----------



## calexxia (May 29, 2012)

The Revlons have a lot more staying power, on me, anyway. Only caveat is that there are a couple of shades that look different in the packaging that look identical when applied....again, on me, anyway.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Revlons have a lot more staying power, on me, anyway. Only caveat is that there are a couple of shades that look different in the packaging that look identical when applied....again, on me, anyway.


 thanks!! Revlon is my fav drugstore brand, and I ALWAYS have a coupon for it...though I probably shouldn't buy any lol.


----------



## calexxia (May 29, 2012)

THey're priced higher at CVS than at Target, IIRC. However, CVS does the Bogo 50%....so it's a toss up.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> THey're priced higher at CVS than at Target, IIRC. However, CVS does the Bogo 50%....so it's a toss up.


 Plus I usually have ecbs to use at CVS.


----------



## iPretty949 (May 29, 2012)

ULTA online has BOGO 50%. Free shipping for over $25 purchase with code 85497

I have tried Smitten and I am inlove with it! I am planning to buy the rest but I am not sure if its a good decision. I just want to hoard!


----------



## Fairest of all (May 29, 2012)

So far I have Smitten, Crush, Rendezvous, Charm, Adore, and Honey. I LOVE them


----------



## internetchick (May 29, 2012)

I picked up 4 today (40% off at Rite Adi) that I can't wait to try! I bought Smitten, Cherish, Rendezvous, and Honey.


----------



## Johnnie (May 30, 2012)

I haven't heard about it until now. I'll have to check them out. The 6th color would be perfect for me.


----------



## MissMeme611 (May 30, 2012)

I bought charm, lovesick, and rendezvous from ebay. Someone has them buy 2 get 1 free (one is 8.98). I live in Bronx, NY and almost every RiteAid I've been to or called doesn't have them. It sucks cuz I really want to get the 40% off! Anyone in NYC, If you find it in RiteAid this week please let me know!


----------



## Liloush (Jun 2, 2012)

Looks great!! Can't find it in France, i will have to order online.


----------



## PaleBeauty66 (Jun 4, 2012)

OOOO... those look amazing! I need to get my hands on some of these. Thanks for the info.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 4, 2012)

I don't know how I've resisted buying these so far, but I have!


----------



## StellaSunshine (Jun 4, 2012)

I just came across this thread and I can't wait to try these as I love the Tarte lipsurgences.  I'll check at Target this weekend.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh man, these are great. I just got "crush" in a trade and it's love at first wear. *swoon*


----------



## TattooedBeauty (Jun 4, 2012)

I am DYING to try these out! They look just like the Clinque chubby sticks. Sadly, I haven't seen these at my drugstore yet


----------



## angiepang1e (Jun 4, 2012)

I literally went to about 8 stores to find these! I was able to score them in 4 shades! Love the vibrant colors and the slight menthol to it! Plus, CVS give 4 extra bucks for every 10! ;]


----------



## Candie1983 (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi, I got mine at Walmart, they were just putting out the display!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 7, 2012)

I want to try these so bad!



> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I picked up 4 today (40% off at Rite Adi) that I can't wait to try! I bought Smitten, Cherish, Rendezvous, and Honey.


 Gawd, I wish we had a Rite Aid! They have the best makeup deals!


----------



## sprite9034 (Jun 7, 2012)

Ulta has Revlon products on sale right now- Buy one get one 50% off. I think they were $8.99 each.

I LOVE them- They last forever!

Edit- Sorry about missing the above post about Ulta- Opps!


----------



## StellaSunshine (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm going to  hunt these down this weekend.  Wish me luck!


----------



## Fairest of all (Jun 8, 2012)

I now have all of them except sweetheart and the dark brown one. Going to swatch them all together soon. I love them so much


----------



## Candie1983 (Jun 9, 2012)

Did you like them? I absolutely love mine. I only got one. It lasts me pretty much a whole eight hours


----------



## ponderthisx45 (Jun 10, 2012)

Just got mine! I only have this one (Honey Deuce), but I'm a fan. It's a very subtle color, but I love the fact that it's both matte and very buildable.


----------



## Baberanza (Jun 12, 2012)

Can't wait to try these. =D


----------



## kcrowebird (Jun 12, 2012)

I have one of these on my trade thread that was swatched just once (the color isn't good on me). Let me know if anyone is interested!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Click on the link below for my trade list!


----------



## nicnacbeauty (Jun 14, 2012)

I love these. I am a lip stick/gloss snob and Revlon has been really knocking it out of the park for me. I posted lip pics in my profile of Cherish, Lovesick (My fave) and Smitten.  I have been looking everywhere for lip swatches on brown girls of these so I decided to pay it forward. As a reference, I am NC50.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 14, 2012)

that color looks amaaaazzzzz on you nicnac!


----------



## Fairest of all (Jun 14, 2012)

I think smitten is my favorite so far!


----------



## mjbono (Jun 15, 2012)

I don't really care much for these. They just aren't that moisturizing and seem to dry my lips out. ):


----------



## Baberanza (Jun 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjbono* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't really care much for these. They just aren't that moisturizing and seem to dry my lips out. ):


 I have to agree they don't exactly seem moisturizing


----------



## internetchick (Jun 16, 2012)

I was finally able to get my blog review of these up. It's not love. :/


----------



## Fairest of all (Jun 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was finally able to get my blog review of these up. It's not love. :/


 Just read your review. Sorry you didn't like them! Have you tried exfoliating your lips or applying a moisturizing balm beforehand? I've read 2 other reviews on them where the people had dry lips and they did look very patchy and fade much faster. I guess they aren't forgiving in that respect


----------



## internetchick (Jun 16, 2012)

I don't have dry lips. These dried them out. I exfoliate my lips regularly.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Jun 20, 2012)

I have five of these things and I am so tempted to go back for more! Adore and Crush are definitely on my list, as I have a few RiteAid bucks burning a hole in my purse!  My favorite is Sweetheart... it's what I wanted Lollipop to be in the Lip Butter range!



​


----------



## calexxia (Jun 20, 2012)

The Lip Butters have like zero wear time on me...hmmm...maybe I should layer a LB over the stain.....


----------



## Fairest of all (Jun 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Lip Butters have like zero wear time on me...hmmm...maybe I should layer a LB over the stain.....


 I've layered my tutti frutti over rendezvous and the lip butter still wore off like nothing and only the stain was left. I don't even reach for my lip butters anymore


----------



## calexxia (Jun 20, 2012)

Funny that you don't care for the Lip Butters, either. Everyone was soooo over the moon for them when they came out, but my take on 'em is they FEEL awesome, but are off my lips faster than a chapstick.


----------



## Fairest of all (Jun 20, 2012)

I like them, but they are also a little too soft for my liking. I can't even keep them in my purse or else they will melt if I'm outdoors for a short while (I live in Florida).


----------



## skylola123 (Jun 21, 2012)

These look EXACTLY like the Clinique Chubby Sticks, even the packaging.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 21, 2012)

Well I finally got my hands on one of these (my mom is the best hehe) and I gotta say, I'm disappointed. Nowhere near as good as a tarte lipsurgence, I find they don't go on as smooth and they are very drying. What a bummer. Good thing I already have 3 of the tartes otherwise I'd be really sad. I much prefer lip butter or revlon lipstick.


----------



## Johnnie (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjbono* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't really care much for these. They just aren't that moisturizing and seem to dry my lips out. ):





> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was finally able to get my blog review of these up. It's not love. :/


 Thanks for the info ladies. I'm going to have to pass on these now. Stains without moisturizer are the worst.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 22, 2012)

I was hoping this would be a great dupe, but it doesn't sound promising!


----------



## MsKimiKiwi (Jun 22, 2012)

I have 5 of them and DO love them! I think that to love them...you have to not think of them as Tarte Lip Surgence dupes. The best way to describe the feeling of them is an EOS lip balm. They dont glide on like a lipsurgence, nor do they give the same glossy look. They definitely leave a hydrated look to the lips.

I have found that I have to pay close attention when putting these on to make sure that I put these on evenly. I've realized that in trying to use them as a lip liner as well, I concentrate too much on my lip line and therefore they wear off unevenly. If I make sure to put on extra on my actual lips, I find them to last for a decent amount of time 2-4 hours depending on how long I waited before eating/drinking. 

Also, I have noticed that these darken up over the course of the day. As I re-apply the stains seem to get darker/brighter. My soft lilac shade Darling turned into an almost Lovesick shade -- which WAS gorgeous, but a little disheartening that I couldnt keep the purple shade I started with.

I say they are worth a shot...and if you don't like them, you can always swap me for them! I'm collecting them all, lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tameloy (Jun 22, 2012)

I just bought my first one yesterday...I got the color Charm (peachy nude).  It looks so pretty when you put it on (although you can notice the "chapped lips" effect almost instantly), but after wearing it for 1-2 hours it looks like I had just eaten a big bag of cheetos. My lips are now orange and peeling. Now I feel like I need to go scrub them clean and start over! Good thing I bought this with a $3 off coupon. Won't be buying any more of these, which sucks because I have been looking for a good Lipsurgence dupe.


----------



## lovepink (Jun 22, 2012)

I bought one of these in Lovesick.  Have yet to try it yet.  it took me FOREVER to be able to find anywhere that had them!  Target, Ulta, CVS were sold out so I went to Rite Aid and they had some but not many.  At CVS they were 9.79, Target 7.79 and Rite Aid 8.99


----------



## sofivv18 (Jun 22, 2012)

I love them!!! i have rendevouz and lovesick! i highly recomende the lip butter they are amazing!!!


----------



## Baberanza (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MsKimiKiwi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have 5 of them and DO love them! I think that to love them...you have to not think of them as Tarte Lip Surgence dupes. The best way to describe the feeling of them is an EOS lip balm. They dont glide on like a lipsurgence, nor do they give the same glossy look. They definitely leave a hydrated look to the lips.


 I agree that the feeling of the product has the same consistency as the EOS lip balms but they are nothing like them! I love those &amp; they're super hydrating. These are cute and colorful, but they are not hydrating by any means...I don't have lip surgences so I can't compare them to that...


----------



## Fairest of all (Jun 22, 2012)

Finally got around to doing swatches!!! 










L-R: Rendezvous, Romantic, Adore, Crush, Smitten, Lovesick, Sweetheart, Cherish, Darling, Honey, Charm





Here is what they look like after a full 24 hours of fading





And here are pictures of each applied on my lips

Rendezvous





Romantic





Adore





Crush





Smitten





Lovesick





Sweetheart





Cherish





Darling





Honey





Charm





This is what smitten looks like after 5 hours of fade time on my lips with nothing else applied. The stain did not get patchy of fade unevenly at all





And finally took a picture to try and show how shiny the finish is. I've heard a lot of people say they have a matte finish and look dry on the lips, but I personally think they are super shiny and moisturizing


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally got around to doing swatches!!!
> 
> ...


 very pretty! i want 7 of these colors!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> can't wait to get the ones that I want


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 22, 2012)

Awesome swatches! Those do look super shiny, like a gloss finish. I think I'll take the plunge and try one after I get my coupons from my Target bag. Thanks @Fairest of all!


----------



## JessicaMarie (Jun 22, 2012)

Damn my no-buy! Haha. I was going to pick a few up on my last run to Target, but they were completely wiped out. I refuse to buy them at my local Rite Aid or CVS because they always jack up the price on cosmetics. I'll have to see if Target restocked when I go to pick up things for my 20 dollar makeup challenge. They all look so amazing. How am I ever going to restrict myself? Haha.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks for the swatches... they do look glossy! I wish I had all these shades! I really love adore, crush and lovesick.. I think they would look great on my light, cool toned skin!


----------



## Meggpi (Jun 24, 2012)

So the consensus is they leave more of a stain than Lipsurgence?  I actually have a lot of problems with mine, it feels great going on, but dries out and doesn't last through a cup of coffee on me, which is kind of a necessity if you drink as much coffee as me.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm afraid these are going to dry me out a lot if the Lipsurgence does, but I've got that Target coupon now...


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 24, 2012)

I hated my Lip Surgence because I got one that was matte. The Revlon Lip Stains are sooo much better for me. I have Adore and Smitten. Both are gorgeous I think. I reallllly want Honey but it's sold out everywhere I go.


----------



## calexxia (Jun 25, 2012)

I'd agree that the Revlons are much more of a stain than the tarte. I just wish the one brick red had the shimmer...I usually layer that UNDER the tarte so that the color lasts a bit longer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessicaMarie (Jun 25, 2012)

I ended up caving and picking one up in the shade Honey. Really liking it thus far. Was a bit worried after people mentioned it was drying, but I experienced none of that yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessicaMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ended up caving and picking one up in the shade Honey. Really liking it thus far. Was a bit worried after people mentioned it was drying, but I experienced none of that yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I would die to have Honey! I've checked everywhere in my town and it's sold out. Drugstore.com is sold out, none on amazon, CVS.com is sold out, walgreens.com is sold out. I'm jealous you found it!


----------



## JessicaMarie (Jun 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would die to have Honey! I've checked everywhere in my town and it's sold out. Drugstore.com is sold out, none on amazon, CVS.com is sold out, walgreens.com is sold out. I'm jealous you found it!


 Aww. Hopefully the buzz will die down soon enough. It took me three visits to Target until they had any at all in stock. When I got Honey, there were only a few shades, including that one and each had one! I was shocked.


----------



## nkjm (Jun 25, 2012)

I really like these! I'm usually allergic to a lot of lip products, but this one isn't too bad. It does dry out my lips but not terribly bad. It is a little bit bad though when my lips are chapped/flakey, and sometimes the edges of my lips look weird after it wears off.


----------



## FooFooShnickens (Jun 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally got around to doing swatches!!!
> 
> ...


 I'm really jealous of how these look on you! I got the "Romantic" and it's orange on me and completely unflattering.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 26, 2012)

I know I'm late on the bandwagon but I hated these  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.  I have very pigmented lips and these didn't evenly tint mine.  The color faded oddly and I felt it even dried my lips a little. I wanted to love it so bad so I bought three and tested them but oh well.


----------



## Jackieblue (Jun 26, 2012)

So I finally found Honey and the deal was buy one get one half off. I was going to get the other one that looked similar to my Tarte (the Tarte shade is called Exposed and is again a true matte, the similar-looking Revlon was, I believe, Charm), but I went all nutty and got Darling instead.

My absolute favorite color on my lips is the Tarte LipSurgence called Hope, which is a true matte. Honey is sort of in the same family but not as "rose." While I prefer the color and look of the Hope, so far I have found the Revlon Honey shade a bit more moisturizing and it does look better to me after the really glossy look wears off. I am a bit nervous after reexamining the swatches to try the Darling, but again once it doesn't look as shiny I think I may like it. I will have to test-drive with coffee drinking tomorrow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

In a nutshell, these are a nice change and I think will be good to keep in my purse, especially for summer. On me though, there is something just so fab about the matte matte matte of Tarte. Wish it was a bit more moisturizing but I will trade that for the look I get and slather my lips with balm at home at night.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

UPDATE: The Darling is beautiful. I like it better than the Honey. Pretty and summery. Will never let my Tarte Hope go, but the Revlon Darling will get a lot of use from me.


----------



## Fairest of all (Jun 29, 2012)

Got Precious today so I can finally have the whole set. I REALLY like it!! I thought it was going to give me concealer lips, but it's a perfect sheer nude color. It's a little more neutral in real life I have really pigmented lips so it makes everything lean pink.


----------



## shandimessmer (Jun 30, 2012)

I want all of these! I really hope they're as great as all you guys are saying. My boyfriend and my wallet are gonna be pissed I trust you guys so much


----------



## Jackieblue (Jun 30, 2012)

I was wearing Darling yesterday and someone loved it and asked what it was. This was after it had been on a while so it had become the stain...bright fuschia. Surprised the heck out of me the first time I put on the lovely purple and looked in the mirror after a while to find fuschia.


----------



## gracewilson (Jun 30, 2012)

I got lovesick, and it is so super bright for me!! The first time I put it on I was very disappointed and thought I'd never use it.  I tried again though and just put a little on.  The color gave me a pop without being overwhelming, and it did still stain my lips.  I didn't notice any drying, which is actually a problem I have with my lipsurgences!  And on the upside... I guess it will probably last me forever!


----------



## Henna24 (Jul 2, 2012)

I just bought a couple of them today! 

I haven't seen them anywhere in Canada yet, I've been looking everywhere, but I went to buffalo today and found them at walmart. They were practically sold out. 

I can't say too much on them since i just bought them and wore them for a day, but first impression, they're really really good.

In the morning my lips were really chapped and flaky (gross i know) and i just wore them under some lip gloss. Reapplied once or twice and now (8 hours later) my lips are so soft!

They have a tiny minty feel to them, it's very subtle though.

But yea, can't wait to see them in Canada.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sandile sasa (Jul 4, 2012)

that is sooo true i love them 2.


----------



## PurpleStrawberi (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Polished10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, I have got to keep an eye out for these! I have some by Clinique &amp; Tarte and am obsessed with them. I love 'em!


 Do you mean the chubby sticks?  Is there a good nude color?


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Jul 4, 2012)

I just bought one of these yesterday (used the $3 off coupon from my target summer bag



) and I really really love it! I wanted to get the adore (reddish shade) but I didn't find it, so I got crush instead which was my 2nd choice... it's such a pretty shade of dark burgundy-mauve color (a little hard to describe). It looked like the "fairest of all"'s swatches above (thanks by the way, you made my decision much easier)



I don't know how this lipstick does it, but it manages to look like a very pigmented gloss without sticking and feeling gross on my lips, and when hours passed after eating, drinking and liking my lips it turned into a pretty matte stain that didn't fade unevenly or settle at the dry areas of my lips (like other stains do)... seriously, if I didn't already own a ton of lipsticks and balms, I would run and buy the rest of the shades now!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fairest of all (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just bought one of these yesterday (used the $3 off coupon from my target summer bag
> 
> ...


 Yay I'm so glad my swatches helped!!! Crush is definitely one of my favorites as well. I wore Adore out tonight...I absolutely love it. If your stores restock I would say it's worth picking up


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay I'm so glad my swatches helped!!! Crush is definitely one of my favorites as well. I wore Adore out tonight...I absolutely love it. If your stores restock I would say it's worth picking up


Oh, I know, it looks so pretty! I probably wont be able to resist when/if I find it because it's such a wearable red shade (I'm usually afraid to wear bold red) and they seem to last so well on my lips! By the way, I also have cool undertones and pretty pigmented lips like you mentioned, so your picture gives me a great idea of how this would look on me



You should consider lipstick modelling.. haha


----------



## smashinbeauty (Jul 7, 2012)

OMG why did I see this post? 





Must Collect them ALL


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Jul 7, 2012)

Ok, so I found Adore at Walmart yesterday, and of course I had to take it home



I wore it last night when we went to a mexican restaurant and after drinking and licking my lips many times, while I was eating my husband said "your lipstick didn't come off, huh!"... he never notices or says anything about my cosmetics, so this was a great compliment for those little balm stains



I hope you can see in the pictures how pretty the color is (sorry for the lighting)!


----------



## Fairest of all (Jul 7, 2012)

> Ok, so I found Adore at Walmart yesterday, and of course I had to take it home  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wore it last night when we went to a mexican restaurant and after drinking and licking my lips many times, while I was eating my husband said "your lipstick didn't come off, huh!"... he never notices or says anything about my cosmetics, so this was a great compliment for those little balm stains :clap I hope you can see in the pictures how pretty the color is (sorry for the lighting)!


 It looks SO pretty on you!! I'm not sure if you are into the deeper, wine stained look but I think crush would look great on you as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It looks SO pretty on you!! I'm not sure if you are into the deeper, wine stained look but I think crush would look great on you as well


Aw, thanks!



I also love Crush, but I think I'll get more use out of that one in the fall/winter! I really believe that these two will turn all my other red lipsticks/stains useless. I already reach for them a lot and I'd prefer them over the others at any time! I can see now why you bought the whole collection!





Beauty junkie alert: "Don't try one of these or you'll want to buy them all"


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 7, 2012)

I finally found Honey!!!! It's like my lips but better. Maybe a shade darker than my actual lips. It's a great color. I have adore too and love it!!!


----------



## beautyinthecity (Jul 7, 2012)

I got Lovesick and Honey but I want Sweetheart so much! I checked at Target, Walmart, and Walgreens -- no luck. My Walgreens doesn't even have them in stock yet.


----------



## candycoatedlove (Jul 7, 2012)

They were $8.99 at my local Walgreens. I picked up Cherish and Charm~ Buy one, get one half off. Plus, there was a coupon for $2 off. In addition, I picked up a FIT me blush in "light rose." All three items for $19 isn't so bad :]

edit: initially wrote Rite Aid my mistake.


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 7, 2012)

They are buy one get one half off at Walgreens right now and there's a one dollar coupon for Revlon products in the coupon book inside Walgreens. They used the $1.00 off any Revlon product on both of mine too!


----------



## candycoatedlove (Jul 7, 2012)

Really loving the peachy nude that is CHARM. :]!


----------



## Henna24 (Jul 10, 2012)

Wow! That looks gorgeous on you! Anyone see them in Canada yet??


----------



## Avintageaffair (Jul 16, 2012)

Oh my gosh! I keep walking by these in the stores and i havent been able to get myself to pick a few up. BUT now i will!!! Thanks for the post ladies!


----------



## calexxia (Jul 16, 2012)

I love 'em, but it is strange how everyone else's pics of them makes them so much shinier than they show up on me....


----------



## Fairest of all (Jul 16, 2012)

What colors do you have? I found smitten, adore, and lovesick to be much glossier than the rest.


----------



## calexxia (Jul 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> What colors do you have? I found smitten, adore, and lovesick to be much glossier than the rest.


 Not sure, but I will check and if I don't have those, will give them a closer look. I know I have the kinda rust/brick shade....it's almost MATTE on me.


----------



## shirley11993 (Jul 16, 2012)

yes, they are beautifull! Too many cosmetics need a case to hold. Aluminum make up case is usually my choice.


----------



## MakeUpDownUnder (Jul 16, 2012)

I REALLY want to get my hands on some of these, but sadly that is something that probably won't happen for a while. When I have asked about them at our Revlon counters, the assistants don't even know what I am talking about. They all think I mean the lip stains with the felt tip. It is SO frustrating that Australia is always so far behind the rest of the world in getting some lines of cosmetics. In some cases we don't get them at ALL. I am sure that Canada will see them before us. The other problem is that we pay around triple (sometimes more) when we finally can get them. I see the prices you guys in the US can get things for and it makes me shudder when I compare that to our prices. For example, our usual price for Revlon lip butters is around $22 I think. I have picked a few up recently for $15.35 each when they were on sale at 30% off. It was cheaper for me to order some through Amazon for approx. $6 and add around $3 each for postage from the US. I may have to see if the Kissable Lip Balm Stains are available through Amazon as well. Oh, and our Aussie dollar is pretty much at par with the US one, so you won't have to do any conversions. Oh dear... What started out as a simple comment about my desire for getting my hands on these has turned into a rant. Sorry everyone. Perhaps it is time for me to go to bed and sleep off my frustration. Good night all.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jul 19, 2012)

Just got 4 of them today! Smitten, Lovesick, Romantic, and Honey! I can't wait to try these... haha so much for saving $$$!


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Jul 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeUpDownUnder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I REALLY want to get my hands on some of these, but sadly that is something that probably won't happen for a while. When I have asked about them at our Revlon counters, the assistants don't even know what I am talking about. They all think I mean the lip stains with the felt tip.
> 
> It is SO frustrating that Australia is always so far behind the rest of the world in getting some lines of cosmetics. In some cases we don't get them at ALL. I am sure that Canada will see them before us. The other problem is that we pay around triple (sometimes more) when we finally can get them. I see the prices you guys in the US can get things for and it makes me shudder when I compare that to our prices. For example, our usual price for Revlon lip butters is around $22 I think. I have picked a few up recently for $15.35 each when they were on sale at 30% off. It was cheaper for me to order some through Amazon for approx. $6 and add around $3 each for postage from the US. I may have to see if the Kissable Lip Balm Stains are available through Amazon as well.
> ...


I know exactly what you mean... I was born and raised in Greece (I just study and live in the US the past 3 years) and cosmetics like maybelline, l'oreal and revlon that are pretty cheap here are so expensive there. For example, a l'oreal mascara that I saw sold for $6 at walmart, I saw it sold for 18 euros (about $22) there... and I don't get why since l'oreal is a european brand!



  Of course anything new would have to take like a century to get there and of course a few things don't even get there at all. I always buy cosmetics here at target and walmart and send to my sister and mother, because it is much cheaper this way (even with the transatlantic shipping costs included).


----------



## viccckyhoang (Aug 2, 2012)

​  ​ 

​ 
Lovesick!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have 3 other ones that I haven't tried yet but so far I am LOVING IT.

Check out my blog for more details.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Aug 4, 2012)

​  ​ 

​  ​ honey Honey HONEY!​


----------



## Jessica Turner (Aug 9, 2012)

I just got these lip balm stain..but why they didn't stain on my lips? for me it just like lipstick  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viccckyhoang (Aug 9, 2012)

​  ​ 

​  ​ Smitten!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />​


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 9, 2012)

I got Honey and Adore today. You can't see honey on me. At all. Adore is sort of orangey on me but will be nice for fall. Guess I need to try some dark pink ones since they are so sheer on me.


----------



## Jackieblue (Aug 9, 2012)

I am firmly in the minority on this one, but to me honey was just ok. I tried it a few times and ended up trading it for some skincare things because I realized I would never wear it. I do love precious and wear it all the time. There is another color I want to try too but I need to wait and use more of the lipcolors I already own.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am firmly in the minority on this one, but to me honey was just ok. I tried it a few times and ended up trading it for some skincare things because I realized I would never wear it. I do love precious and wear it all the time. There is another color I want to try too but I need to wait and use more of the lipcolors I already own.


 i didn't like honey as much either... it was just ok. it was tooo BUTTERY. &gt;.&lt;


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 9, 2012)

I wore Honey for the first time today and I was surprised at how well it stained my lips.  It's a good work safe color for me.


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wore Honey for the first time today and I was surprised at how well it stained my lips.  It's a good work safe color for me.


I wanted to like honey so bad. If it was the same color as the container it came in, I'd be in love. It just doesn't even show on me. Looks like I put a clear gloss on. I did love how it felt though. I'm going back to get Crush.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 11, 2012)

Here are the first 3 Kissable's that I got - Sweetheart, Crush, and Rendezvous:













Here is Sweetheart and Rendezvous together - I like this color!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 16, 2012)

I love these things, but has anyone twisted them out to see how much product there is? An inch and a quarter...not a lot for 7 or 8 bucks...


----------



## viccckyhoang (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love these things, but has anyone twisted them out to see how much product there is? An inch and a quarter...not a lot for 7 or 8 bucks...


 my bf did that... and said that it wasn't worth it =[


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 16, 2012)

It looks like what you would get in a regular size lipstick to me?  I check one of mine out when I get home.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm just noting that the size packaging is deceiving, to me at least. Makes it look like a lot more.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Sep 14, 2012)

I need to try one of these!!! I'm just not sure which one to get!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I need to try one of these!!! I'm just not sure which one to get!


 Honey is my favorite next to Adore...Honey is not the same color as the packaging tube, it's much more pleasant than the color of the tube lol!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Honey is my favorite next to Adore...Honey is not the same color as the packaging tube, it's much more pleasant than the color of the tube lol!


Good to know!! Thanks Scooby!


----------



## mermuse (Sep 14, 2012)

I have a few of these and I feel like some look quite a bit different on me than swatches I've seen.  I know this is due to the stain factor, but still.  What amuses me is that I finally got around to picking up honey and it's like my lips but better in that that it's pretty much the spot on pigmentation of my lips.  The color stays pretty much the same even after slathering it on.  The only difference is the finish which is significantly more of a balm than a stain.  Also, rendezvous looks way lighter on me than swatches I've seen.  Those are the qualities of a stain, though, so it makes sense.  What doesn't make sense is that I expect more lasting power from a stain. These don't last long on me, but most things don't wear long on me anyway.

I should do some swatches at some point.  I know these have been swatched to death, but it's always nice to see how they show up on a few different people.

Also, I am finding myself liking these less as time goes on possibly due to lack of staying power on me personally.  I prefer the texture of the lip butters which I re-discovered after picking up a few more at a recent sale.  Since they both honestly last about as long it's a toss up.  Still, I enjoy both quite a lot as drugstore products.  I'm realizing more and more how I've been heavily leaning towards Revlon products as of late.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Sep 14, 2012)

I snagged two! Crush and Honey


----------



## GlitterandGlam (Sep 16, 2012)

I finally got my hands on Sweetheart the other day! I love it so much! I now have 4 of them. I really want to get Honey and Smitten for fall.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GlitterandGlam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally got my hands on Sweetheart the other day! I love it so much! I now have 4 of them. I really want to get Honey and Smitten for fall.


 i want sweetheart! &gt;;[


----------



## mdnite (Sep 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I need to try one of these!!! I'm just not sure which one to get!


 That's exactly what I am thinking, as I look at everyone's photos. There are a few that would be fun to try. These are the kinds of things I wish had little sample sets available to buy.


----------



## mdnite (Sep 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love these things, but has anyone twisted them out to see how much product there is? An inch and a quarter...not a lot for 7 or 8 bucks...


 Does a little go a long way, or does it seem like you really need to give yourself a few coats for it to look good each application? Seems like all lip stuff is so pricey these days.


----------



## murflegirl (Sep 17, 2012)

I may or may not have bought all 12 of these. I showcased six of them on my blog a couple of months ago and to this day it's my most popular post!


----------



## mizjmakeup (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm in LOOOOVE with these. I have Darling, Cherish, Lovesick, Smitten, Honey and Precious.


----------



## ILuvMakeup1 (Sep 21, 2012)

I have the color Honey.


----------



## xlisaa (Sep 24, 2012)

I purchased Sweetheart &amp; it is incredibly bright on me!


----------



## mdnite (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks for the pictures everyone. I looked at these in the store, but had trouble trying to decide, partly because I was curious what they looked like on lips.

vicckyhoang, I was wondering about Lovesick.  In the tube -it  looks really too bright and pink for my taste. But seeing it on your lips, it looks like a great color. Do you find that in stick/tube form it looks much more bright and pink than how it looks when you apply it?

Also, Smitten looks really dark in the stick/tube form, but on your lips it looks great. Do you think that one comes out not as dark and intense when you apply it? Do they all seem more intense in the tube, but go on a little lighter and less intense?

Did you use any lip balm or moisturizing lip stuff or gloss along with it, or is the Kissable Balm Stain moisturizing? (I tried a lip stain once in the past and my lips looked really dry with it and I had to aways add some gloss over it or moisturizing lip balm).


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mdnite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for the pictures everyone. I looked at these in the store, but had trouble trying to decide, partly because I was curious what they looked like on lips.
> 
> ...


 Lovesick is a hot pink/fuscia with purple iridescent.  When swatched or on my lips, it looks like the same shade that you would see in the tube.





Top Lip - Nothing

Bottom Lip - Lovesick

Smitten looks really dark but it actually is lighter when you swatch it. It's such a beautiful raspberry pink!





I guess that it all depends on the pigmentation of your lips but those 2 would have to be my favorites!

Hopefully I helped you a little bit! :]

By the way, Ulta is having a sale on them right now! 40% off! Go get 'em girl!

Oh, and it also doesn't dry out my lips! I didn't use any balm or anything before applying these babies! :]


----------



## corvettekrista (Sep 26, 2012)

I have smitten, I hate it alone, but it really does keep color on my lips all day. I just have to top with something else. I really like these, very good quality &amp; moisturizing. I might go for lovesick next time.


----------



## smashinbeauty (Sep 26, 2012)

Sweetheart and Love Sick are my favorites


----------



## mdnite (Sep 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Lovesick is a hot pink/fuscia with purple iridescent.  When swatched or on my lips, it looks like the same shade that you would see in the tube.
> ...


 Thanks, that helps a bit. I am guessing that as much as I like Lovesick, I won't like it on me. I'll probably think it's too bright. But I love how it looks on you. Smitten might be better, since it seems to not come out as dark as the tube. I like that a lot in your pictures. But I might chicken out when I buy one, and get Honey. It looks pretty light. But if I feel daring, I might go with Smitten. Adore and Precious look like maybe's to me also, only if I am feeling daring.

I have never heard of Ulta. Is that an online store, or a regular store in your town, like a drugstore? They must not be in my area. Bummer. 40% off would be great. I could buy 2 or 3 to test out and mix together. I'll have to keep an eye out for CVS or Riteaid or something near me. I really want something where when I drink something, I will still have some color left on my lips. But regular lipstick can be so drying. I like the smoothness of a balm, but if it "stains" too, that would be great.

Thanks for the help. Everyone who posts pics helps so much. I really appreciate it.I always spend time browsing makeup, especially lip color, then end up walking away with nothing because I am not sure how it will look on. I'm such a goober, lol!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mdnite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks, that helps a bit. I am guessing that as much as I like Lovesick, I won't like it on me. I'll probably think it's too bright. But I love how it looks on you. Smitten might be better, since it seems to not come out as dark as the tube. I like that a lot in your pictures. But I might chicken out when I buy one, and get Honey. It looks pretty light. But if I feel daring, I might go with Smitten. Adore and Precious look like maybe's to me also, only if I am feeling daring.
> 
> ...


 Ulta has a website &gt;&gt; Ulta.com

I'm glad that I can help you out! =] You can also blot these down if you want..


----------



## Jackieblue (Sep 26, 2012)

I have precious, darling, and charm and I regularly wear each, although precious is more of an all-the-time look than the darling (which fades to a bright stain). Love them all. Precious is just a great nude-ish lip look and charm is peachy and a bit lighter and brighter. Probably more of a warm weather shade here. Was not a big fan of honey; it was just meh for me.


----------



## Jackieblue (Sep 26, 2012)

Originally Posted by *mdnite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thanks for the help. Everyone who posts pics helps so much. I really appreciate it.I always spend time browsing makeup, especially lip color, then end up walking away with nothing because I am not sure how it will look on. I'm such a goober, lol!

If you are a goober then I am a great big goober too!!  LOVE the advice and swatches. I am the goober on my iPhone at Ulta, Sephora, etc. checking reviews, LOL.


----------



## mdnite (Sep 28, 2012)

Lol - good, then I am not alone in my gooberness! ;p

I used to always hate buying a makeup that then didn't look good on me and wasting it, but in this economy it just kills me! I have gotten so frugal and I just hate wasting even a penny. I never would have thought to look up people's reviews and pics online so I am so glad I stumbled upon this website. It's great seeing photos of what the stuff looks like on.

I was at Walmart the other day and someone had opened one lip stain, so since it was already open, I tried it on my hand. It was too bright for me. It just made me wish there was one of each color open. I love when once in a while the brand has actual samples open for people to see, but that seems so rare.


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Lovesick is a hot pink/fuscia with purple iridescent.  When swatched or on my lips, it looks like the same shade that you would see in the tube.
> ...


Love how you swatched the lip Vicky! It's so hard to tell how lippies are until you see how pigmented someone elses are. Thank you!


----------



## Johnnie (Sep 28, 2012)

I have been using this product for a few weeks now...not because I bought it but it was given to me. They're good for short term wear but not long term. These things are so drying!! My lips are left so chapped and ugly. The color is still there but the moisturizer comes off. I still wear it because I don't waste makeup. I just have to follow this lip stain with an actual chap stick later on. Glad I didn't waste my own money on this.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Love how you swatched the lip Vicky! It's so hard to tell how lippies are until you see how pigmented someone elses are. Thank you!


 thank you! =] it looked really funny but I just wanted to show everyone how pigmented my lips are..


----------



## kota (Sep 28, 2012)

I have this in two colors, Honey and Precious. I love them! I've had them since they launched, and I had only used them for night time looks until this week, but for some reason Monday morning I picked up my balm stain in Honey rather than another lip stick. I put it on and forgot about it. Around lunch time, I glanced in the mirror, and my lips still looked great! This lasted through an entire morning, on a field trip to a museum with my first grade students, nonetheless! I was talking to my students and drinking from a water bottle all morning. I've now taken to wearing these daily! I don't find them to be drying at all. However, I keep a Nivea balm close by and am constantly applying it since I have naturally dry skin, so that may have something to do with it.


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Oct 15, 2012)

Can somebody PLEASE tell me the difference between the two Just Bitten Kissable stains??? I just got back from Rite Aid and left empty handed because I wasn't sure which to choose. There is the one shown throughout this thread, then the longer one with what appears to be a felt tip. I forget which is which, but one was called Just Bitten Kissable balm stain, and the other is Just Bitten Kissable stain + balm I think. I do not understand the difference. I want a matter finish, like thebalm stainiac. I checked Revlon's website and I'm still confused. Haaaaalllpppp!!!


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Oct 15, 2012)

Can somebody PLEASE tell me the difference between the two Just Bitten Kissable stains??? I just got back from Rite Aid and left empty handed because I wasn't sure which to choose. There is the one shown throughout this thread, then the longer one with what appears to be a felt tip. I forget which is which, but one was called Just Bitten Kissables balm stain, and the other is Just Bitten Kissables stain + balm I think. I do not understand the difference. I want a matter finish, like thebalm stainiac. I checked Revlon's website and I'm still confused. Haaaaalllpppp!!!


----------



## iPretty949 (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Can somebody PLEASE tell me the difference between the two Just Bitten Kissable stains??? I just got back from Rite Aid and left empty handed because I wasn't sure which to choose. There is the one shown throughout this thread, then the longer one with what appears to be a felt tip. I forget which is which, but one was called Just Bitten Kissable balm stain, and the other is Just Bitten Kissable stain + balm I think. I do not understand the difference. I want a matter finish, like thebalm stainiac. I checked Revlon's website and I'm still confused. Haaaaalllpppp!!!


 
Hiyeee!!

The two stains are different.

The Kissable Balm Stain is two in one - stain and balm which gives you glossy finish.

Stain+Balm -- yeah this is the one that has felt tip like that of the marker.

If you want to have matte finish -- i suggest the Stain+Balm -- apply the stain and skip the balm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hope that helped


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Oct 15, 2012)

> Hiyeee!! The two stains are different. The Kissable Balm Stain is two in one - stain and balm which gives you glossy finish. Stain+Balm -- yeah this is the one that has felt tip like that of the marker. If you want to have matte finish -- i suggest the Stain+Balm -- apply the stain and skip the balm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope that helped  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oh so the stain+balm is double-ended?? I didn't even notice! Thanks so much for your help!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## iPretty949 (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh so the stain+balm is double-ended?? I didn't even notice!
> 
> Thanks so much for your help!!!


yeah it is. that white thing on the other end is the balm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

You are welcome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bittersweet02 (Oct 25, 2012)

Just wondering what type of revlon stain pink color match a fairly brown or olive skin ?


----------

